# Sucrose in Juices



## Noobvapes (15/8/16)

Hey Guys

I've been mixing for quite some time.

On all my RTA and RDA my liquids work fine, But when I mix and smoke out of my "sub ohm (screw in coils) tanks" my coils get extremely gunky very fast.

I've read online and some people suggest that it may be the sucrose (sugar) content of the concentrates.

I'm not going to name drop my supplier, but would like to know if any of you guys have the same problem with your supplier and if not I would like to know which supplier you get your concentrates from.

Thank you!


----------



## VapeSnow (15/8/16)

90% of International juice and 50% local use sweetners in their juice and yeah at high watts it will gunk up your coils very quickly.


----------



## ET (15/8/16)

Noobvapes said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I've been mixing for quite some time.
> 
> ...



How's this a suppliers fault? You're using your own mixes. I'm not following here. Most people who DIY use concentrates from the international big boy manufacturers. Yes some concentrates do tend to gunk up coils faster than others do but you chose to mix so i'm a little confuzzled here


----------



## Andre (15/8/16)

Yes, if there is sucrose (sugar) in there it would not only gunk up your coils, but some say it is not healthy either. Rumours are that some FW concentrates contain sucrose. Artificial sweeteners should be better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (15/8/16)

Sucralose or sweetener also gunks coils quickly around the 1% mark.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

